# New Audi LMP for 2009?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Seeing how the Peugeot's have a straight line speed advantage that Audi can't seem to claw back in cornering(like they were able to with the R8 in the past), could Audi be designing a new car for 2009?
http://www.sportscarpros.com has asked Dr. Ullrich the question, and the Doc's comments seem to be pointing to a new car, or at least a heavily re-worked R10.
Discussion on that subject can be found here, along with links to the sportscar pro articles: http://www.ten-tenths.com/foru...age=3 (note, links to articles on page 2).
About all is know right now is that the current R10's replacement will likely be open cockpit, unless the ACO re-introduces rules to slow the LMGTP cars(like the narrower tires on the '99 Toyota GT-One, and the '03 Bentley Speed 8).


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: New Audi LMP for 2009? (chernaudi)*

At Monza, the Pugs are again much faster than the Audis. Unless Audi can find some more speed, they can only count on the Pugs breaking-which we all know can happen, and when it does, it will take forever to repair.
Also, since Monza is so similar to Le Mans, could Audi's chances for winning Le Mans be in serious danger?
Update: it seems that Audi will annouce plans for a possible R10 replacement soon, according to ALMS forum fodder.


_Modified by chernaudi at 7:28 PM 5-2-2008_


----------

